# Sewills Pilot Regatta Chronograph



## richiekuk (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, newbie here.

I have had my Sewills Pilot Regatta chrono for 9 years.

As it was a gift, I had no idea about the watch, other than I liked it.

I had the glass replaced as it was scratched about 2 years ago, and the place damaged the movement, so they replaced it (i do not know what with).

I have just found out as its been in a jewellers to get the silver date surrund re-attached (after it was dropped on a hard surface), that the dial is damaged on the reverse side. Apparantly there are 2 'feet' that attach the dial to the movement, one of which is snapped off (probably done by the same idiots who did the momvement.

I know its a bit like the broom thats had 5 handles, and 7 brushes!

I am quite distressed as this watch was a 21st birthday present form my late grandparents.

I understand that Sewills is no longer, and was wondering if anyone could help me in maybe finding a new or used dial for this watch.

Thankyou in advance

Richie K


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Richie

Have you tried WM Forbes in Liverpool? They bought what was left of Sewills I believe. The chap was selling Sewills old stock on ebay a while ago - he may have a dial lying around. Failing that he may have a WM Forbes dial for it which will probably be the same other than the brand name.

Good luck

(Actually, not sure if there was a Forbes Regatta)


----------



## richiekuk (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, I phoned WM Forbes, and they have the bit I need.

Thanks for the advice.

Richie K


----------

